# Bank Fishing



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Not looking for a honey hole but can anyone on here tell me if there is a trail that can be driven on along the bank of the Escambia River? Are there places that you can bank fish from that are fair? Is there any privet land that borders on the river where I might be able to get permission to cross and fish from the bank? Any info would be help full,


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

I've seen a few spots on Simpson River while kayaking, but I have no idea how to get to them by land, sorry.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Escambia floods into the swamps so there are very few roads that parallel it. Most of the swamp fro the river back at least a couple hundred yards on both sides is water management land and is designated a state of Florida wildlife management area that you can fish from the bank. Google Escambia river wma for a map of landings. Webb, quintette, mineral springs all are good starting points


----------

